# on aurait dit



## nicoafraid

*C*ome traduzione letterale di _"on aurait dit"_ può essere corretto usare _"si sarebbe detto" _o è meglio attenersi a traduzioni più libere come _"sembrava"_ ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nicoafraid e benvenuto in WRF,
Esatto, puoi usare "si sarebbe detto" per "on aurait dit", conviene (quasi) sempre.


----------



## nicoafraid

*Q*uindi anche in una frase come "On aurait dit un serpent de fourrure enroulé aotour de l'axe de l'escalier"?
*G*razie mille per la risposta e il benvenuto ma sono femmina


----------



## matoupaschat

nicoafraid said:


> *Q*uindi anche in una frase come "On aurait dit un serpent de fourrure enroulé autour de l'axe de l'escalier"?


Credo di sì! Perché? Non ti suona?


nicoafraid said:


> *G*razie mille per la risposta e il benvenuto ma sono femmina


Oops... Benvenuta!
Mi sa che avevo dimenticato di guardare il tuo profilo, scusami .


----------



## nicoafraid

Sisi avevo sempre il dubbio se non stava meglio "sembrava" che però secondo me dà una sfumatura leggermente diversa
(non preoccuparti )


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Ciao nicoafraid,
molto spesso capita questo "on dirait" e "on aurait dit" a lezione all'università, mentre traduciamo, e l'ho sempre reso con "sembra" o "sembrava". Mi sembra più italiana come traduzione, ed è anche corretta grammaticalmente! 
Fonte: Lezioni della dott.sa Odile Campestre, Università La Sapienza


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo che con "sembra/sembrava" si va sempre sul sicuro, tra l'altro per una traduzione istantanea. Avevo però l'impressione che questo, Nicoafraid lo sapeva già, e invece cercasse un'alternativa _meno sistematica_, magari per evitare le repetizioni.


----------



## Valpolicello

Buon anno a tutti... Leggendo i post mi salta la pulce all'orecchio:

Voi dite "si sarebbe detto" ... io "si avrebbe detto".
Mi par più corretto "aver detto" con "l'aurais" che é un tempo verbale di "avere"... no?
nella frase, "si avrebbe detto un boa di pelliccia rotolato ... ecc."


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Buon anno anche a te Valpolicello!
In italiano è corretto dire "si sarebbe detto", in quanto la forma "si è detto" (come "si è fatto", "si è pensato", etc...) è una forma passivante che presenta di base il verbo essere.


----------



## Valpolicello

Non credevo che l'Apokalypse del 2012 sarebbe giunta così in fretta a beccarmi, t'aspettavo più o meno per dicembre...! 
Scherzi a parte, 
Più ci penso e più ti do' ragione : dire "si sarebbe detto ... " non mi pare una ciofeca, anzi, é ora per me la formula migliore.
Ma altresì mi suona comune sentir dire "si avrebbe detto ..." sbaglio ? E' da dimenticare completamente o tollerabile ?


----------



## stefano1488

No, mi spiace Valpolicello, niente "si avrebbe detto".


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorino a tutti, e buon anno!

Sono d'accordo con matteo_apocaplyspe. L'espressione "si sarebbe detto" mi pare molto pesante? Per tradurre in modo più appropriato dovrei tuttavia conoscere la frase precedente. In ogni caso tradurrei "on aurait dit" nei modi seguenti:

sembrava / pareva
come
come se fosse
una sorta di
...

Molto dipende dalla frase che precede!!!


----------



## GIAVENO21

Salut Nicoafraid,
penso che la traduzione di "Sembrava un boa di pelliccia arrotolato all'asse/perno delle scale o scalinate (secondo il tuo testo)
Questa forma mi sembra più corretta. 
Ho messo boa perché in italiano di solito il colletto di pelliccia si chiama boa ma tu sola hai il vero contesto, quindi....
buona giornata
Giaveno21


----------

